# Put/Call Ratio



## blaze87 (14 February 2008)

where can i view Put/Call Ratio?
does Put/Call Ratio applies to individual stocks?
if so, what's a website that i can find it?
if not, is there any website that can supply me with daily put& call so that i can calculate it myself?


----------



## blablabla (15 February 2008)

blaze87 said:


> where can i view Put/Call Ratio?
> does Put/Call Ratio applies to individual stocks?
> if so, what's a website that i can find it?
> if not, is there any website that can supply me with daily put& call so that i can calculate it myself?




http://stockcharts.com/charts/gallery.html?$CPC

The $CPC is for USA.


----------



## Kauri (15 February 2008)

Don't know if this is what you are looking for... updated hourly..
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/derivatives.ac 

Cheers
...........Kauri


----------



## blaze87 (15 February 2008)

Kauri said:


> Don't know if this is what you are looking for... updated hourly..
> http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/mkt/derivatives.ac
> 
> Cheers
> ...........Kauri




that is almost what im looking for, 
i need a few days worth of put/call ratio


----------



## blaze87 (15 February 2008)

to my knowledge, there are good information of put/call ratio regarding the US market, however i can't seem to find any regarding australia..

also looking for VIX ratio...

Helpp


----------



## Nick Radge (15 February 2008)

The ASX do have a put call spreadsheet you can download but its always somewhat behind so I never bother. The US $CPC is a very useful tool even if you're trading Aust stocks.


----------



## blaze87 (15 February 2008)

Nick Radge said:


> The ASX do have a put call spreadsheet you can download but its always somewhat behind so I never bother. The US $CPC is a very useful tool even if you're trading Aust stocks.




ur refering to 
http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/trading_information/weekly_put_call_ratio.htm  ???

i was looking at this article
http://www.cxoadvisory.com/blog/internal/blog5-08-07/ and it spark my interest in call/put ratio. i remember reading a few books recommanding its usuage


----------



## blaze87 (15 February 2008)

Nick Radge said:


> The ASX do have a put call spreadsheet you can download but its always somewhat behind so I never bother. The US $CPC is a very useful tool even if you're trading Aust stocks.




anyways, a high put/call ratio means sell for the short-term? but who does one noes what quantifies high?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 February 2008)

blaze87 said:


> where can i view Put/Call Ratio?
> does Put/Call Ratio applies to individual stocks?
> if so, what's a website that i can find it?
> if not, is there any website that can supply me with daily put& call so that i can calculate it myself?




for warrants i go here for the ratios.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/warrants/tools/new_warrant_series.shtm


----------

